# FrogJS gallery



## Sean McCormack (Mar 8, 2008)

Based on the FrogJS Gallery, I've developed an automated version using the H Scroll gallery.
It's more for the fun of it than as a serious gallery. It does work though. 

For more details see http://lightroom-blog.com/2''8/'3/frogjs-web-gallery.html


----------

